# Pensacola Bay fishing map



## Epic 23 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello, I'm new to this forum, though I do belong to the Texas fishing forum (don't hold that against me, lol). I learned of a fishing map developed by Hook-N-Line that covers most of the fishing areas in Texas, such as Port Aransas. The maps are very detailed and helpful when navigating new waters. My question is, are there any detailed fishing maps for the Pensacola Bay or Perdido Key areas? I visit the area often and hope to be a home owner there one day soon. Appreciate any help in finding a good navigational map.


----------



## Phil Cy (Feb 12, 2015)

I think Joe Patti's has some maps that will help you.
Happy Fishing.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Check out Strikelines charts. Made by Travis Griggs; a PFF member.


----------



## Epic 23 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks Phil and Josh, I will check both out to see if they have what I'm looking for.


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

If you're looking for a navigational chart, NOAA gives them away for free. Here's one for *Pensacola Bay*. You can download all the other ones at NOAA's site. 

Captain Seagull and Hot Spots both have out printed charts for Pcola Bay. They're based on the NOAA charts, but they contain a lot of additional fishing info on when and where to target what fish. 

If you're looking for a *fishing chart* with lots of specific spots (wrecks, hardbottom, ledges, rocks, etc.) I have one for sale on my site. I side-scanned the whole bay and turned it into an electronic chart that loads onto your GPS. Guys seem to like it.

It's what we were using on this trip.


----------

